# El Campello renting help



## Drissy (May 5, 2014)

Hi all
I'm looking to rent a one bedroom property for 3 month in and around the El Campello region but I am flexible as I will have my car for travelling around also. I'm looking for help if anyone can suggest a good agent or a private property for a 44 year old male no pets and non smoker. I am looking to move permanently later if all works out and wish to make new friends also so if anyone wants to link up male or female any age drop me a line. I will be arriving on 29 th June . Hope you can help me in this request thanks all


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Drissy said:


> I'm looking to rent a one bedroom property for 3 month in and around the El Campello region...


Have a looksie -

casas y pisos en alquiler en campello (el), alicante — idealista.com


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

*Robinsons Rentals* is in El Campello. There is also *Inmo Sanz*.

Both of these are in Calle San Bartolome.

For a 3 month rental this time of year you may find you have to pay holiday rental prices.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Coveta Fuma is a very nice multinational place just north of Campello. The social life is good with nice bars and restaurants. Gest Campello Inmobilaria, is a definate recommend. Selcio is the guy who runs the place and is extremely helpful with anything you require!
I spend a couple of months there every year (check it out on Google Earth).


----------



## Drissy (May 5, 2014)

*El Campello*

Hello everyone and thanks to Buble, Donworkin & Zenkarmen for the feedback. I have got things underway with agents but feel a bit worried about booking something from this side of the pond for 3 months in one place without seeing the property in advance.

Does anyone feel I will achieve my goals in renting a small place upon arrival through word of mouth and travelling around by car?

I have a girlfriend in La Nucia I can stay with for the first week or 2 but its a bit of a distance and id rather try maybe book a babd b for a few days and take it from there does anyone know a good cheap clean b and b to help me settle for the first week. 

Am i expecting too much at this stage of the year just to put my head down lol 

i really really appreciate all your help guys its a bit of a scary time doing all this alone trying to start a new life


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

All I can say is that Coveta Fuma is a great little place. I have no hesitation in recommending it to you. Selcio will help you sort everything out, he's that sort of guy. 
Either "Sins" (run by Steve and Pat (a mine of info)), "The Cheeky Monkey" (run by Richard), or "Browns Restaraunt" (run by Tony and Stuart), are good places to meet people, lots of them come in from the surrounding area. You won't use your car for the first two places.
All you have to do, is mention Carole and John, and you'll be thrown out straight away


----------



## Drissy (May 5, 2014)

*Fantastic*

Great stuff Buble I'll get on and check it all out 
Is it relatively safe environment on the whole as I don't like conflict and I'm very diverse in blending in and culturally mixing right from the off.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Drissy,
I think that Covetta Fuma is about as safe as it gets. I'm afraid that Spain does seem to attract more than its fair share of crooks. I know quite a few people who have been robbed by what they called foreign imigrants (no names, no pack drill).
The local watering holes/restaurants are mainly British and Dutch, with integration and atmosphere very friendly.
Another good point, is that 'The Lemon Express' tram service, that runs along the coast, stops there. It is very convenient and cheap!


----------



## Drissy (May 5, 2014)

Hi Buble where do you stay when you are in Spain are you there now ? Is there a good band b I found arrange from this end to get settled in my first week


----------



## Drissy (May 5, 2014)

Sorry my spell check on phone gone crazy , I m thinking of a B and B for first week any recommendation ? Just so I can get settled and look around property agents


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Drissy said:


> Hi Buble where do you stay when you are in Spain are you there now ? Is there a good band b I found arrange from this end to get settled in my first week


Sorry, I don't know of any B&B. I think a hotel in Campello is your best bet.
No, we no longer live in Spain (Bonalba Golf). After ten years, we'd had enough, and reallity sank in...... the dream had died (too mutch watching "A Place In The Sun"). Spain isn't what it was!!!! It's OK for a holiday though.
We now live on the beautiful Isle Of Wight (it has a wonderful, friendly, community spirit!!), but still come to Coveta Fuma several times a year, just to see friends.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I would look for a self contained holiday rental as opposed to a b&b. there are loads of them around that area.

Coveta Fuma holiday villas and apartments - Holiday lets in Coveta Fuma, Spain with golf

Plenty of different sites like that to choose from.


----------



## Drissy (May 5, 2014)

Wow food for thought but thanks for all your info Buble I guess I'll need all help I can get


----------

